# Okay, so smokey black right?



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

So I had put up pictures of Tungsten a few months back trying to figure out if he is smokey black or fading. A majority of people thought smokey. Now that he is getting his winter coat I wanted to post new pictures. I had already forgotten how light he was!

He is outside 24/7, weather permitting. So what do you think, smokey?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

wow, thats a big difference


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Does he have any dun in him? What color is his sire/dam?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

only real way to tell is to test. There is a friesian that lives in the next town over that gets that pale in the summer...and darker in the winter. I've talked to his owner before, she said he just fades badly--outside in the weather or not.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes I know the only way to know would be to get him tested. His dam is cremello and his sire black so he could have the genes. I don't care enough to get him tested but am just curious and do not have enough knowledge.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Loyalty09 said:


> His dam is cremello and his sire black


He is smoky black. His dam HAD to pass on a cream gene, since she has two.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

yup..when one parent is a double creme, the offspring will always have a copy. So you don't need to get him tested to know


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe I am wrong about saying she is cremello, I am terrible with colors. Because we did not come to that easy of a conclusion last time when I posted pictures. Her picture is below.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Te mare looks to be a buckskin to me, so would only have one copy of the cream gene. 

Now it's back to testing if you really want to know if he has cream or not.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup! That seems to be the conclusion we reached last time! But, I am only asking. Do you think he _looks_ more smokey or fading? I have never seen a smokey in real life so my experience is lacking.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Horse Tests 

It's $25 (plus postage to get it there) for the test. No one can tell you for sure one way or the other if he is carrying cream or not. If you really want to know, pull hair and send it in. Then you will know for sure if he is cream or not.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

some smokey blacks don't even fade at all and some regular blacks fade like crazy. So you'd have to test.


----------



## milk (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you posting two pictures of different horses to mess with us? haha  Your horse is amazing!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Haha no I promise. He just likes to mess with us. And he is so lovely and dark right now. I love it.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like a dun colour


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> Looks like a dun colour


No, he's not. Some grullas are similar to his faded color, but a horse must have a dun parent in order to have dun itself. This horse does not. He is either black or smoky black.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Loyalty09 said:


> So I had put up pictures of Tungsten a few months back trying to figure out if he is smokey black or fading. A majority of people thought smokey. Now that he is getting his winter coat I wanted to post new pictures. I had already forgotten how light he was!
> 
> He is outside 24/7, weather permitting. So what do you think, smokey?


Does he get that light every summer?

I have a smokey black AQHA mare. Only one summer did she get as light as your gelding. Even has hot as it was this past summer, she didn't go many shades lighter. Her coat is black as coal right now. "grandpa" hairs in her ears are mousey and her mane has a bit of a red tinge on the ends.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

He is 4. I got him in March so this is the first year I have had him. Toward the end of the summer I started spraying him with something that was suppose to help with sun fading and didn't see much of a difference.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Loyatly you didn't see a difference because at that point the damage was already done to the hair. The antifading stuff doesn't reverse damage.


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

That is true. I also used it to prevent damage to his incoming thicker hair.


----------

